# First review,under construction, DQG II R5/R4 neutral - magnet/GITD tail



## ergotelis (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, less than 2 days from shipping time i received my order(thanks dhl!) .
It was for a local group buy, 15 DQG II R5 + 2 DQG II R4.
Package had only flashlights plus some o-rings, no packaging, something like bulk sale. No problem for that!
So, how do i find this new flashlight?
With one word, amazing!It is the smallest AAA flashlight i think!

Some characteristics:

Using CREE XP-G R5 / R4 LED
Material: 304 SS
Switch: Head twist on/off
Two modes of brightness: Lo>Hi ;
Rotate head to change modes; 
Current drawn: Lo 25mA>Hi 210mA (scroll down this page, i measured current on the battery and the 25ma mentioned here look quite high, so the runtime mentioned here will be a lot higher)
Runtime: 60mins on hi; 10hrs on lo, with quality AAA
Using PMMA diffuse lens, Angle:15 degree
Luminous O ring on the head
Battery: AAA 
Anti-reverse protection
Ashproof and waterproof

Size:57.5mmx12.6mmx12mm

Weight: 12g



Some construction notes:

Build quality is very good due to Stainless steel. 
The flashlight has GITD o-ring under the optical lens and on the tailcap, a magnet or a GITD disk. The magnet, is quite useful, especially for camping. Though, the magnet is not so strong, in some metal surfaces, which are vertical, mounted with an eneloop, the flashlight might not sustain its position. But in most cases, where there won't be a lot of vibrations, you won't have a problem with the magnet, it will work fine.
The GITD disk is quite nice, glows a lot if charged and sustains its light for enough time!!
There are no springs, the flashlight lights up when you tighten it up. Do not try to put a spring, is will be simply always powered on. The battery rattles when it is off, but all these are done in order to reduce to the minimum its dimensions. Threads are quite nice, no problem, lighting it up is quite smooth. 
There is some quite good knurling both on the body and the head which let you operate it with one hand. 
As for its weight, in fact, it doesn't weight. Only if you put an eneloop you can understand that there is a little bit of weight.
The led might not be always centered, but not up to a bad point and the optical lens is quite nice.
It can tailstand.

Some performance notes:
The flashlight is drawing 0,55-0,6 amp, so i guess it will be giving at least a good runtime on high. On low, i measured 0,03-0,02 amp, so you might get up to 1,5 days of good runtime continuously. 
There is no clear performance loss in the R4 edition over the R5 edition. At least on mines, could not measure noticeable difference. I estimated its output, at least on startup, over 60 OTF.
Do not use lion batteries, you might burn it. The design of the flashlight protects from reverse polarity, so don't worry on that!
Someone might notice a bit of greenish tint in some flashlight, R5's have different tint among them. THe R4's are really neutral, not very yellowish, something like sunlight.
The beam is very nice, nice big hotspot with a less bright corona, perfect for edc.
Here is a comparison pic:








If you want to see a lot more photos and beamshots visit this page:
http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80788
It is in Greek though, but i can answer all you questions.
IF you want outdoor beamshots, please wait a few days.

I can compare it with some other famous edc's: 
Zebralight sc60
Zebralight sc50
ITP A3 eos S2 AAA ti edition
4sevens mini123 S3 edition ti
4sevens miniAA
4sevens miniAA2
itp A2 eos AA SS
fenix p1d ce(remember this?)


----------



## derfyled (Jun 8, 2011)

COOL !

Thanks for that review. Can't wait to have mine !


----------



## cave dave (Jun 8, 2011)

What do you think the low output really is? More or less than MiniAA in a ceiling bounce?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2011)

~

Didn't I read this initially in the specifications .... "Tighten head to power off"

That seemed to be an important selling point to many people too !

Now review says ... tighten for ON .. battery rattle .. and a weak magnet !

Teased with the Trit tube .......... now just a glow dot . 

Good Grief Charlie Brown ........... was ALL that lost in translation TOO ???


Seems there were a LOT of FARCES promised to make this light desirable .....

To be honest , this is the exact result I expected from this China website seller.

Maybe related threads should just be moved to the appropriate Cheap Lights forum. It just seems to be an average low price light .



~


----------



## vali (Jun 8, 2011)

Ouch... I forgot I have one in pre-order

Thanks for the review


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 8, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Didn't I read this initially in the specifications .... "Tighten head to power off"
> 
> ...



The magnet will be in most cases ok. But in some surfaces, there would be some kind of problem in some vertical surfaces. If you put it an horizonal surface, facing down, there won't be any problem. 
The operation is to tighten it on to light it up. Battery rattling (when off) is inevitable by the time it doesn't have a spring, i guess it was done to get the less of the dimensions.
For those who know more technical details about how most twisty flashlights work,DQG II is different, negative contact is all over the head, not only on the ring on the circuit,( inside the head). So, the lighing up occurs when battery makes a circuit between the two contacts.I don't know if i have explained it clearly, if not, tell me to try once again.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 8, 2011)

I like it

Any extra for me????


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2011)

~

Ergotelis ,

The ON - OFF twistie operation does not seem to be different from most other twisties .

The ... " Tighten head to power off " was a POSITIVE SELLING POINT on this light .

I think it's why many wanted it ......... and NOW why many will be disappointed with it .

As I am .


~


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 8, 2011)

I have one of the original DQGs and it is a tighten for off. When fully tightened and in the off position, the batteries do not rattle. BUT, I can also loosen for off if I wanted to. In this position the batteries do rattle. Also, this version is supposed to be even shorter than the original. The difference in height between the fully tightened off and the loosened off is large enough to make the original DQG the same length as some of the other short AAA lights. The tighten for off feature, while also a good selling point, is key to making these lights the shortest on the market. I do not see how they could have possibly made this light even shorter than the original without still having the tighten for off feature, there just isn't enough room. Until we can get confirmation that the light stays on when fully tightened, I am going to assume that this version is tighten for off.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2011)

~

Well OK then ...... hopefully it really WILL tighten for OFF ..... I hope so .

Maybe ergotelis, the reviewer , is not aware it should work that way ?

Hopefully he will do a re-analysis and re-evaluation and then let us know soon .

I'm also still unclear how to get from low to high mode. Is it diff. than other lights ?
Do you un-twist to low, twist back to off, then quickly un-twist again to reach Hi mode .
Or do you just simply keep un-twisting , through low , until it jumps into Hi ?

I would like it to be just ONE ... long continuous un-screw to go thru low and then to Hi .

No one ever gave those type of details in the specs.

Thanks

~


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 8, 2011)

Going by the original DQG that I have, it is one continuous twist. The original went off-H-L-off when loosening the head. The new version should be off-L-H-off when loosening the head from my understanding. While certainly not unique to this light, the continual twist for changing modes is not the standard operation. If you then factor in the tighten for
off and the only other AAA light with these features is the Versati from last year.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2011)

~

Incidentalist .......... thank you very much for your input and info ....... / TMG

~


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 8, 2011)

You're welcome!

I certainly made plenty of commotion over in the sales thread over the magnet issue. But I think this is an innocent mistake. I could be wrong and we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys, i got 17 flashlights, i tested most of them, how different can it be yours? 
Flashlight lights up when i tighten it, switches modes in the classic way other twisty flashlights do, so to get high mode, tighten up->low,tighten off, tighten up -> high.
Sorry, i don't have a DQG I to see how it worked, but from my understanding, it is different than what you mention.
The way you say that it should be working, is impossible, because, in tighten off condition, the battery simply does not make contact. It is easy to see it from my photos, there is no spring!So only tightening it provides operation. 
Toomanygizmos, all of the twisty flashlights i have seen, have negative contact from the flashlight body, directly to the circuit, not to the whole head,which is neutral in most cases. This is done,with a help of a spring, not to have battery rattling. HEre, they removed the spring, off mode is simple not tightened in order the battery to make no contact(and unfortunately rattling).


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2011)

So basically it works like a quark mini. Tighten is on, loosen is off, siwtching modes is on - off -on. Right? Just no spring. Very different from teh first rev, and also never properly explained.

Oh well, still pretty cheap and seems cool, just not as advertised.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

~

Thanks ergotelis ,

So you are saying that if you screw it together and tighten the two halves together as much as possible .... the light remains ON and Lit .

ergotelis , you made this statement a couple posts ago ....
I paste Quote : 
"The way you say that it should be working, is impossible, because, in tighten off condition, the battery simply does not make contact." ...(end quote)
......................................................................................................
That was their design intent > for battery NOT to make contact , tightened.
.........................................................................................................

We understand that as you assemble it and start screwing the light halves together , the light turns ON . 
But , if you keep screwing till it is fully tightened , will it then go off ?
It's supposed to go OFF at each opposite end of thread travel .

Did you see their original specifications when they started the Last sales thread for the DQG II , on 3-28-2011 , that said it would be a ... "Tighten head for OFF" .... type of operation ?


If so, is that what you were expecting to get when you ordered your 17 lights?


Thanks for your help in clearing this up .

~


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, and it is exactly as you mention.
To be honest, i never took notice of this kind of operation they where mentioning and i don't think any of my friends took notice of that too, i will ask them. I only saw that when you mentioned it here. It is different from what is mentioned on their details.
So,nothing strange to me, this was what i was expecting from a classic twisty flashlight and as gunga said, it operates like a miniAA, and the output is basically the same!
For me, it is not a problem the way it operates, though it surely shows some kind of misunderstandings/problem with the dealer, or maybe(and more possibly i think) his manufacturer. At least it is a good flashlight, the only main problem for me is the battery rattling but because it is a very tiny flashlight, it is almost no problem.
Generally, it is a very nice flashlight, with a energizer lithium it is like carrying no flashlight with your keys, it is really tiny!

To add once again, i found another specs mistake: the low is lower than what they mention, 25ma is on battery not on the led. The led, as logical, is taking less. You will be getting better runtimes with this setting, and at least for me, it is better!


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

To add, i just opened the head, no glue, but modding it isn't quite easy. The circuit pcb has the led "printed" on it. You have to heat up the whole thing to remove the led, not quite easy! Was thinking of a XM-L, but doesn't fit. Will upload some photos later!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

~

:duh2::mecry:.... I guess I'll just remain confused .



.............. ?? "(Thanks, and it is exactly as you mention.)" ?? ................

Yada ,yada , ya


.. I mentioned some questions of operation, looking for a precise answer.


If it "operates like a miniAA" .... then it is NOT "tighten head to turn OFF"


sorry I'm so dense .......... I have a learning dis-ability !




help .............................................................. anyone ?


~


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 9, 2011)

*what a mess*



TooManyGizmos said:


> if you screw it together and tighten the two halves together as much as possible .... the light remains ON and Lit .


 
Wait, so this statement _is_ true?!

:shakehead


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I thought it was pretty clear, wasn't it even mentioned at some point in the really long sales thread that the light would now be tighten for ON loosen for OFF with mode switching like the Mini/iTP series and not the V1. I sure already had that impression even before seeing this review.

It's important to focus not on what this light didn't turn out to be, but what it did; a tiny little AAA light, in fact _the smallest ever_ in stainless steel with good build quality, two well thought out modes and the choice of a neutral emitter. All for $35 shipped. 

Sure, it isn't _everything_ some people hoped it would be, but it is a great little light for the price.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> :duh2::mecry:.... I guess I'll just remain confused .
> .............. ?? "(Thanks, and it is exactly as you mention.)" ?? ................
> ...



Well sorry, as you can guess my english is not my native language, i try to keep it up in a level with you!

A simple answer, it performs just like a miniAA.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 9, 2011)

*W O W*

someone please just dumb it down for me: In one word, is TooManyGizmo's statement I quoted in post #20 "true" or "false"?




> if you screw it together and tighten the two halves together as much as possible .... the light remains ON and Lit


 
^ true or false?


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: W O W*

true!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

~

Hi RainForest UK ,

Can you please "Link" to the post where the seller said the operation would be REVERSED from their original and initial "Sales specifications" ?

I surely missed it !!

~



RedForest UK said:


> Yes I thought it was pretty clear, wasn't it even mentioned at some point in the really long sales thread that the light would now be tighten for ON loosen for OFF with mode switching like the Mini/iTP series and not the V1. I sure already had that impression even before seeing this review.
> 
> It's important to focus not on what this light didn't turn out to be, but what it did; a tiny little AAA light, in fact _the smallest ever_ in stainless steel with good build quality, two well thought out modes and the choice of a neutral emitter. All for $35 shipped.
> 
> Sure, it isn't _everything_ some people hoped it would be, but it is a great little light for the price.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 9, 2011)

*thanks you*



ergotelis said:


> true!


 
:thanks:


I was under the opposite impression from reading the marketplace threads, but glad you made this thread because it's best we find out now than before buying it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

~

Well ......... then please excuse me for being so negative .........


But this light fully succeeded in REVERSING all of it's main desirable promises as initially advertised by the China "quality" ? website .

Originally compatible with Li-Ion .... NOW , New circuit, but can not work with li-on battery

Strong magnet ..... then NO magnet ..... now WEAK magnet

Key ring attatchment changed from side loop / to a "D" ring style , then BACK again

Teased with desirable Tritium vial ....... stick-on Glow Dot delivered

Unusual "Tighten head to turn OFF" feature .... now reverted to common twistie operation like Quark Mini AA .... tighten for ON

Original delivery expected in mid-april ....... actual delivery in June

What did I forget ......... ?


At least it's still Stainless Steel and short


This has been a FIASCO


Now PLease tell me if anything I have said ... is NOT true ?


~


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

You might be right, but is still a very nice flashlight with unique design. And this is all i want. There is no other tiny,powerful and useful flashlight at this price. 
As for the magnet, it is still useful and the GITD glows a lot for enough time, better than other chinese GITD projects.
It can take lithium energizer but i guess no 10440!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



ergotelis said:


> You might be right, but is still a very nice flashlight with unique design. And this is all i want. There is no other tiny,powerful and useful flashlight at this price.
> As for the magnet, it is still useful and the GITD glows a lot for enough time, better than other chinese GITD projects.
> It can take lithium energizer but i guess no 10440!




There is nothing "Unique" about it ........... except ..... short .


You have been "Hood-winked" and deceived by marketing promises NOT delivered !


Why are you so tolerant of such "Massive changes" after you agreed to the original contract with your payment of funds ? You did not get what originally appealed to you .

This was marketed as " MUCH more " than the final product.


I don't think anything was "Lost" in translations .

After all the major changes ..... do you really think that to be legitimate ?


~


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 9, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> Yes I thought it was pretty clear, wasn't it even mentioned at some point in the really long sales thread that the light would now be tighten for ON loosen for OFF with mode switching like the Mini/iTP series and not the V1. I sure already had that impression even before seeing this review.


 
Actually, no, it wasn't. I just went back and waded through that mess over at the mp and it was never mentioned that it was tighten for on. In fact, on April 20th Ric replied to Leon2245 and said, "Yes, it's tightened off, start from lo to hi." Nothing lost in translation there. While that doesn't answer the actual twisty UI question (multiple twists or one continuous twist), there was never anything that would make me think that it would be tighten for on. 

I will also say that it was never clear about the twisty interface. I assumed that it would be the same as the original DQG since it wasn't stated that it was different. It appears that it is a multiple twist interface. While I prefer the continuous twist, this was not that big of a deal for me. 

What is a big deal (other than the magnet  ) is the tighten for off feature and the fact that it is smaller than the original DQG. At this point, I'm anxious to get mine and find out for myself.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, sorry. maybe it wasn't mentioned about it being tighten for on in the sales thread. I was expecting it to be tighten for on however before this review despite originally seeing it was tighten for off as in the v1, so I could have sworn I'd read it changed somewhere.. :shrug:

I also realise the light is not as promised in the thread at certain points in a number of ways. The magnet was actually removed first then the weak magnet was a compromise for certain people who didn't want to worry about it damaging credit cards on the keys etc. Though I admit as the GITD dot was an option they might have been better keeping a strong one for those who wanted it.

I also realise the 'trit' is less than promised, but if something seems too good to be true, then it probably is, and it was. A trit in the tail of a tiny stainless steel light with the latest electronics and led inside could not have been done, even in china, for the $35 asking price.

No, this light isn't what a few people expected it to be. But in my opinion they were probably expecting too much. Sure if this was a light brought out by surefire and cost the $100 minimum I'm sure they'd charge, you could and probably should expect significantly more, and that it completely lives up to any promises made prior to it's sale. But the point is that this light isn't made by surefire and costs only $35, so you can't expect more than can be delivered at the price point it's sold for.

I was very interested in this light right from the start and have been folowing it for a while, but the reason I still haven't ordered is because I expected there to be many changes between the date it was anounced and the final version, that's the nature of a light made by a small company of only a few people.

I have to say that having waited this long, I am still very impressed by what seems a great little light at a very good price, now I know what I will be getting I will try and get my order in soon, and having waited to see what I am buying before actually taking the plunge I know I won't be disappointed by letting my expectations get unrealistically high.


On another note, I would love to know if anyone had tried any durability/drop tests on this light yet?

Also, I'd like to know how consistent and tight the threads are. I know they can be an issue on small stainless steel lights so is there any thread play on any of your samples?


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

@redforest: There is some "thread play" but not very much. For such small threads it is logical i think. Nothing to worry about, it is on a par with most flashlights that i have, like fenixes/quarks etc. i have some more expensive flashlights with greater problem, like thrunite.



TooManyGizmos said:


> There is nothing "Unique" about it ........... except ..... short .
> You have been "Hood-winked" and deceived by marketing promises NOT delivered !
> Why are you so tolerant of such "Massive changes" after you agreed to the original contract with your payment of funds ? You did not get what originally appealed to you .
> This was marketed as " MUCH more " than the final product.
> ...



I told you before, you are right, there were so many problems in this case. To tell you the worst, put yourself in my position. I organized the group order, i got so many money from different persons, i had the responsibility. Next time though, i will not do this again, before we have a final production model. This is for sure, nothing personal with the seller or anyone, just have to be very careful so as not to have any further problems. And i am pretty sure the dealer took his lesson and next time look some things more carefully(as he might had problems with the manufacturers too)
Concluding, i am looking at the final result, we got a decent flashlight at a decent price.

At this point, i disagree with you, i still find it unique. It is just the smallest flashlight i had had and most of my friends are happy too with it!


----------



## romteb (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



TooManyGizmos said:


> You have been "Hood-winked" and deceived by marketing promises NOT delivered !



Ric is a good, honest guy, i'm pretty sure he didn't intend to deceive anybody, the sell thread was a mess because Ric decided to listen to every suggestion that was made, finally, except for the fact the the light is tighened for on (wich is a BIG deal at least for me) the product is pretty much what was advertised at first.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



ergotelis said:


> At this point, i disagree with you, i still find it unique. It is just the smallest flashlight i had had and most of my friends are happy too with it!



You can't disagree with me about that point .................

I said it was "short" ....... same as "smallest" ... in this case .


On all other features ...... it's just average and equal :devil:

~


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

But equal to what? It's like a stainless steel iTP with only 2 modes an optic and a neutral XP-G as an option. 

What other AAA light comes in stainless steel and has a neutral XP-G as an option, I can only think of the Preon Revo, this light is also current regulated. So I come to the conclusion that this light is most like a smaller slightly simpler preon revo which uses an optic and has a GITD O-ring and spot on the back. 

I would be very happy with a light that is 'average and equal' to the Preon Revo NW for roughly half the price!


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



TooManyGizmos said:


> You can't disagree with me about that point .................
> 
> I said it was "short" ....... same as "smallest" ... in this case .
> 
> ...



Other than the size, it uses good emitters, good circuit, stainless steel and a good price!What more?
When i say unique, i mean there is nothing that looks somehow to compare with.Is there anything other to recommend?




romteb said:


> Ric is a good, honest guy, i'm pretty sure he didn't intend to deceive anybody, the sell thread was a mess because Ric decided to listen to every suggestion that was made, finally, except for the fact the the light is tighened for on (wich is a BIG deal at least for me) the product is pretty much what was advertised at first.


 
I agree with that, he might had made mistakes but he tried a lot to make something good and left me think that he tried to deceive us.


RedForest UK said:


> But equal to what? It's like a stainless steel iTP with only 2 modes an optic and a neutral XP-G as an option.
> 
> What other AAA light comes in stainless steel and has a neutral XP-G as an option, I can only think of the Preon Revo, this light is also current regulated. So I come to the conclusion that this light is most like a smaller slightly simpler preon revo which uses an optic and has a GITD O-ring and spot on the back.
> 
> I would be very happy with a light that is 'average and equal' to the Preon Revo NW for roughly half the price!



Revo is quite bigger, nice circuit/UI but nothing more that attracts me.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

~

Many people will be happy with anything they get .

We will wait and see the results .

~


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

Not anything, I'd just like the basics to be right before I even make the purchase, anything before production to me is little more than speculation.

And that is the point, this thread is the results. They look good


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

I have to admit, a lot of what was originally expected or promised has changed. Nonetheless, the light looks quite good, and anyone not satisfied can get a refund of the orginal payment, so it's not a risky venture.

Also, to fix battery rattle, you can use a post-it note or a roll of paper. What would realy help is a small foam ring (like in an Arc AAA), however I don't know where to purchase these...


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



gunga said:


> Also, to fix battery rattle, you can use a post-it note or a roll of paper. What would realy help is a small foam ring (like in an Arc AAA), however I don't know where to purchase these...



I'm already figuring on a foam donut installation when I receive mine.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

Well I will say it again. If anybody wants to sell me theirs I will purchase it from you at cost.

I mainly want it to upgrade and make it a tiny monster!


XM-L = direct drive
10440 IMR cell
Turn off when close conversion
add copper heatsink slug to make DD
I just need a hosts. This is the smallest AAA hosts out there and even if its 100% not what the thread said it would be, its still pretty cool and should make a nice hosts.

bigC


----------



## beerwax (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

is it stainless steel ? 

does it use a led ?

is it a twisty ?


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

bigchelis, I believe that they are still available from the original sales thread over in the mp. Any idea how much you would charge to upgrade a light to those specs?

Mike


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



Incidentalist said:


> bigchelis, I believe that they are still available from the original sales thread over in the mp. Any idea how much you would charge to upgrade a light to those specs?
> 
> Mike



I was gonna see if Milky would do it for me


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*

If you do end up getting it done, please make sure to post pics. I'd love to see how that would turn out. 

If you need hosts, just buy one from Ric. All the problems aside, I've had several good transactions with him in the past and I don't for a moment believe that he had any nefarious intentions. He made a mistake by trying to please everybody and I think he learned that it isn't possible, even for $35. I hope that he learns from these mistakes and comes up with a solution to avoid these problems with any subsequent products.


----------



## Flashlike (Jun 9, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> Yes, sorry. maybe it wasn't mentioned about it being tighten for on in the sales thread. I was expecting it to be tighten for on however before this review despite originally seeing it was tighten for off as in the v1, so I could have sworn I'd read it changed somewhere.. :shrug: ...



RedForest UK -- 

Humm...you're right. I just found Ric's post# 192 in the Sales Thread and he said "* it's tightened off, start from lo to hi*". 

http://bit.ly/m43s2p

I would interpret that to mean that you would *tighten* the head to turn the flashlight *off*. :shrug: 

The way it sounds the D.Q.G. Version 2 is different than he said and you tighten the head to turn it *on*.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 10, 2011)

No spring and tighten for on? I wonder if this light would make a good candidate for a QTC pill. If it worked, you'd get infinitely variable brightness AND the QTC would probably eliminate battery rattle when off.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: thanks you*



bigchelis said:


> Well I will say it again. If anybody wants to sell me theirs I will purchase it from you at cost.
> 
> I mainly want it to upgrade and make it a tiny monster!
> 
> ...



woah - hahaha. You'd get 4 minutes of runtime maybe? Would be pretty fun to amaze friends with though.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 10, 2011)

*DOES NOT COMPUTE*



Incidentalist said:


> Actually, no, it wasn't. I just went back and waded through that mess over at the mp and it was never mentioned that it was tighten for on. In fact, on April 20th Ric replied to Leon2245 and said, "Yes, it's tightened off, start from lo to hi." Nothing lost in translation there. While that doesn't answer the actual twisty UI question (multiple twists or one continuous twist), there was never anything that would make me think that it would be tighten for on.
> 
> I will also say that it was never clear about the twisty interface. I assumed that it would be the same as the original DQG since it wasn't stated that it was different. It appears that it is a multiple twist interface. While I prefer the continuous twist, this was not that big of a deal for me.
> 
> What is a big deal (other than the magnet  ) is the tighten for off feature and the fact that it is smaller than the original DQG. At this point, I'm anxious to get mine and find out for myself.


 
Thank you for reminding me of that one incidentalist. So I wasn't taking crazy pills after all. That was the one unique selling point for me, not common to too many other twistie lights. Well anyway at least now we know what it is exactly, & can make an informed decision. Maybe others who prefer the opposite will like it all the more now.

WHat i don't understand is telling those whose expectations were not met that their expectations were too high, when their expectations are exactly what was specified by the seller. If such details had not been explicitly stated, then "if it sounds too good to be true..." & "focus on what it is not what it's not" etc. might apply. 




> *I also realise the light is not as promised in the thread at certain points in a number of ways.* The magnet was actually removed first then the weak magnet was a compromise for certain people who didn't want to worry about it damaging credit cards on the keys etc. Though I admit as the GITD dot was an option they might have been better keeping a strong one for those who wanted it.
> 
> I also realise the 'trit' is less than promised, but if something seems too good to be true, then it probably is, and it was. A trit in the tail of a tiny stainless steel light with the latest electronics and led inside could not have been done, even in china, for the $35 asking price.
> 
> No, this light isn't what a few people expected it to be. *But in my opinion they were probably expecting too much.* Sure if this was a light brought out by surefire and cost the $100 minimum I'm sure they'd charge, you could and probably should expect significantly more, and that it completely lives up to any promises made prior to it's sale. But the point is that this light isn't made by surefire and costs only $35, so you can't expect more than can be delivered at the price point it's sold for.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 10, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what is the advantage (to those who feel it is an advantage) of twist to turn off?


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 10, 2011)

some discussion about it:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-loosen-for-on-is-better-then-tighten-for-on-.


But since it's just out of curiosity (& we acknowledge that any particular design feature's perceived merit is irrelevant to whether or not it was delivered after having been specified), it's purely personal preference. I like taking advantage of the absolute defined position for off, when it's "unattended" in my pocket. Whereas with tighten-for-on, after having turned it past the off point, you then have to choose some additional arbitrary amount of loosening, as a buffer to keep it off (between none & all exclusive). Remains the reason I no longer use any of my twisties, because they are all tighten-for-on, except for the solitaire :sick2:.

Just whether you like knowing exactly where off is, or exactly where on is.


----------



## beerwax (Jun 10, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Just out of curiosity what is the advantage (to those who feel it is an advantage) of twist to turn off?


 
because its locked off. the head wont go wandering off on its own. can be important on keychain or inpocket - you know the sort of place you might want a dqg for. cheers


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 10, 2011)

I see. Thanks!

I guess I can see it both ways. If it's tightened for off. If it unscrews even a little it would be on in your pocket. Whereas with tightened for on you can unscrew it a lot if necessary to make sure it doesn't come on in your pocket. With tightened for off you can't tighten it "a lot". It's either tight again the stop or it's not.

On the other hand it does seem more natural to have something screwed together that you aren't using rather than to have something loose in your pocket.

OK, at least I get what the discussion is all about now!


----------



## cave dave (Jun 10, 2011)

Therehave been a few tighten for off lights made before and almost all of them were unreliable. Its hard to beat the reliablity of metal pushing against metal.

I am actually glad its tighten for on.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 11, 2011)

cave dave said:


> Therehave been a few tighten for off lights made before and almost all of them were unreliable. Its hard to beat the reliablity of metal pushing against metal.





Thanks for the heads up. SureFire has some big brass swingers to ask what they do for their Titans in that case!


----------



## beerwax (Jun 11, 2011)

cave dave said:


> Therehave been a few tighten for off lights made before and almost all of them were unreliable. Its hard to beat the reliablity of metal pushing against metal.
> 
> I am actually glad its tighten for on.


 
mag solitaire . totally reliable.


----------



## jackofhearts (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine arrived today. A few notes:

* Very, very tiny. Makes my Maratac AAA look huge!
* Mine are R4 versions. The tint is more like an incandescent lamp than LED
* Nice even hotspot, more floody than the Matatac
* Very nicely made. With the head loosened only slightly from 'on', it's impossible to push the head on - you have to twist.
* No rattle with Duracell AAAs.
* I thought loosen for off would be upsetting, but it isn't. Forget it.
* The GITD ring in the head looks great. The one in the tail is useless - how is it ever going to get light to charge?

This is now the nicest AAA light I own.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 14, 2011)

I just ordered mine from the manufacturer website. I got the XP-G R4 version and glow tailcap... I will test the OTF lumens with:


AAA NiZn = I dont have it yet.
AAA NiMH = I dont have it yet.
AAA Alkaline
10440
AAA lithium primaries
I think that covers it. Of course the last OTF lumen test will be with the 10440 li-on cell since it will hopefully fry the driver:devil: Well, its a good excuse to DD the little light anyways.

If anybody has a NiZn or NiMH they want to donate for the test, please IM me. I sure hope NiZn's come in AAA size. 

bigC


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 14, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> I just ordered mine from the manufacturer website. I got the XP-G R4 version and glow tailcap... I will test the OTF lumens with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DD and I'll bet the LED cooks too (the second time), there can't be much heatsink at all.


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 14, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> DD and I'll bet the LED cooks too (the second time), there can't be much heatsink at all.


 
for the sake of this community I have fried LED's and melted tailcaps too, so stay tunned. We'll see how long it survives for.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I,ll be checking back.


----------



## MatNeh (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck finding AAA NiZn cells, they have been talking about them for like 2 years now. I appreciate that Powergenix put AAA contacts into their charger, but no product to fill it!


----------



## BREAM (Jun 17, 2011)

I like mine. The Tighten on is good. Only a small turn for off.


----------



## Ig (Jun 24, 2011)

Since my magnet lost I can at least take good pic of keychain attachment in case somebody interested.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 24, 2011)

~

What ........ ? ........ no BEAMSHOTS yet !?!

Where's Du BEEF ........ ?

And how Low is the Low ?

Is the magnet just held in there with silicone glue ?
? when you remove the light from a metal surface .......
which will be stronger - the magnet - or the silicone glue ?

~


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 24, 2011)

My DQG II is XP-G R4 Neutral tint.

I used L92, Alkaline, and NiMH all by Energizer. The OTF lumens are 100% identical with all 3 cells and no drop in lumens...pretty linear output which is probably due to the low current.

46.4 OTF on High
2 OTF on Low

bigC


----------



## Ig (Jun 25, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Is the magnet just held in there with silicone glue ?
> ? when you remove the light from a metal surface .......
> ...


Looks like epoxy for me. The magnet worked fine. Just looked yesterday and it wasn't at the place.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 27, 2011)

~

OK ... if you have batteries that are too short , you might try this solution.

I tried it on "Energizer" Alkaline cells and it worked fine .
But on "Duracell" Alkaline's the "Nipple" was too short,flat and angled to grip .
The objective is only to deform the nipple, flattening it out, making it longer .

If you can get a pair of vice-grip long nosed pliers to "grip onto" the positive nipple of the battery that is too short , grip it and then lock down the pliers till they "Flatten out" the nipple ..... which will make it "Longer" and reach the circuit board + tab . This action will "tear" the metal on one side of the nipple , but there should be enough metal still intact that is strong enough to hold.

I only offer this as a temporary solution -just so you know it can be done , if you choose to try it.

I don't recommend it on your rechargeables , as I don't know what the outcome might be.

I would only do this on cheap , one use, throw away cells .

I just thought you'd like to know ...... it can be done ..... as a McGiver Quick-fix solution .

TMG

~


----------



## beerwax (Jun 27, 2011)

...........


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 11, 2011)

~

Hey ... why no beamshots ... or further reports on operation ?

~


----------



## higbvuyb (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't have a camera handy but there's a reasonably focused hotspot for this diameter of light (comparable to a Quark Mini CR2), surrounded by a relatively dim, large corona. It operates like any other two-mode twisty. The tint on the neutral version is excellent.


----------



## dandism (Jul 30, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> DD and I'll bet the LED cooks too (the second time), there can't be much heatsink at all.


It looks like there isn't any heatsinking at all: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8654108164


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch. Heatsinks are important!


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 31, 2011)

There are comparative beamshots over on BLF. I also just ordered an R4 version over there in a presentation box with a free lobster claw for $29 shipped to the UK, they get some great group buys


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 6, 2011)

I was putting off getting this light for a while because I had bought a few others, but when I saw that they were selling the remaining stock and then production on this model was done, I pulled the trigger. I got the light a couple of days ago and have just been playing around with it. 

I got the Glow-Dot version, I was scared to have the magnet version because of the potential to have credit cards in close proximity to the light.

Because of the optic the beam is more of a circle (hot spot within a much light circle. The beam is quite clean.

Tint on my example I'm testing (R4) is excellent. 

The size of this light is what really makes it impressive. It is so small that it really makes an excellent backup/spare-AAA carrier. I like my Delrin carrier, but this light is really tempting to use as a carrier and thus also have an emergency backup as well. Very thin battery tube, makes the LD01-SS look like a boat. Machining is OK on my sample, but not up to snuff with the more well known manufacturers. The machining is good, but polishing and reaming/smoothing were probably just skipped. This light really is exceptional for it size.

Twist operation is working fine on my example.

One critical flaw; since the low is quite low and high is a reasonable middle ground, this light would have been a perfect keychain light in my mind if it turned on to high first, and low was second. The other way around as it is, is just too much twisting... If they make another version with similar levels I really hope they reverse this. I really think this would have been a fantastic keychain light had the mode sequence been reversed.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 6, 2011)

dandism said:


> It looks like there isn't any heatsinking at all: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8654108164


 


LEDAdd1ct said:


> Ouch. Heatsinks are important!



~

Well ..... my concern is .... How long will it last without heatsinking ?

And a proper grove for the O-Ring ?

~


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 7, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> One critical flaw; since the low is quite low and high is a reasonable middle ground, this light would have been a perfect keychain light in my mind if it turned on to high first, and low was second. The other way around as it is, is just too much twisting... If they make another version with similar levels I really hope they reverse this. I really think this would have been a fantastic keychain light had the mode sequence been reversed.



I thought this light comes with mode memory as stated on their website, so it's able to remember the last mode used. I haven't receive mine yet so I am curious how the mode memory actually works? 
http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1076


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 7, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> I thought this light comes with mode memory as stated on their website, so it's able to remember the last mode used. I haven't receive mine yet so I am curious how the mode memory actually works?
> http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1076


 Unfortunately they have not been able to get the description of this light accurate since it was announced. The language barrier on this one has been huge.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 8, 2011)

Great review, thanks so much! i am not so sure if this product is still continued, anyone with long-term experience? 
there is another review here. Has anyone had any trouble and how good is support? 

i found some helpful test review videos for those interested:

*Test video:*
*
Drop test----v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2MDU5OTIw.html

Icebounce test---v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2MDA1ODc2.html 

Waterproof test---v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2MDYxNjgw.html 
*

( ref: http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1053 )?


----------



## joelbnyc (May 23, 2013)

May as well bump. I received this recently:*DQG AAA IV World smallest CREE XP-G2 5A NW Stainless Steel EDC Flashlight*


Pro's:
Lovely warm tint
Very small, ~2mm longer than Preon P0
Decent output, significantly higher than P0
Has a spot, which P0 lacks
Gets decent ceiling bounce, which P0 doesn't
Nice knurling, easy to operate w/ one hand
Can tailstand
GITD lens
Option of Tail-Magnet or GITD tail insert, so no need to heat-kill a magnet w/ a lighter flame like I did w/ the P0
Takes eneloops

Con's
O-ring broke within one day, now using a P0 spare o-ring
Head gets pretty warm on high
Not quite as well-built or sturdy seeming as P0, which has a flawless-seeming build
Knurling: personally I prefer smooth body on this form factor
Threads a bit rough

Overall, to me it's worth the $32, but personally I'd rather have this led&electronics in 4sevens Preon P0 casing.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 23, 2013)

joelbnyc said:


> Pro's:
> Lovely warm tint
> 
> Head gets pretty warm on high



That's got me sold! The tint is supposed to be a nice golden rather than yellow, and the warm head could be a sign of good heat sinking. 

How long did it take for delivery?


----------



## joelbnyc (May 24, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> That's got me sold! The tint is supposed to be a nice golden rather than yellow, and the warm head could be a sign of good heat sinking.
> 
> How long did it take for delivery?



Let's see I was out of town, but less than 2 weeks from order to delivery. It's not perfect, but it's replaced my P0 on my keychain.

Yes you could call it golden rather than yellow. It is a 5 on that ansi chart. I don't find the warm tint off putting, it's just lika an incandescent bulb, and it displays much more color information than a cool light.

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## yoyoman (May 24, 2013)

Mine took a long time to get to Switzerland. Came dry as bone. A little nano-oil fixed that and it is smooth now. Tiny light - almost as small as some 10180 lights I have. The neutral is a nice, warm tint.

I also got the DQG 18650 XL-M. Also very small considering the cell size. It isn't SS and it gets very hot on hight. Not surprising considering the output and size.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 3, 2013)

Got mine now. 10 days, really didn't expect it that quickly. The tint is really nice, and golden is probably a very good way to describe it. Very much on the warm side despite being a neutral. Love it. Like yoyoman, the threads are dry on arrival. Got two orings and a lobster claw. I'm kind of afraid of putting it on my keyring in case the lens gets scratched.

edit: OK, I would say that the tint was golden on the low level but on the high level, I would describe it as being peachy yellow. The skin of a ripening peach that is. It's beautiful! I thought the zebralight H51w was a nice warmth but it looks like a dull yellow beside it. The Nichia 219 in my L10 looks almost cool.


----------



## mactavish (Jul 24, 2013)

I just ordered one of the DQG II AAA flashlights. I went with the "magnet", as some have mentioned the "glow plug" doesn't do much or get any light from the unit itself, since it will be in my pocket, I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find it. I don't keep credit cards in my front pocket with my keys, so the only issue that I wonder about is if it's going to start sticking to some of the keys that I know can be attracted to a magnet, hopefully it's not that strong anyways, if it creates a "tangle", I'll drill it out and toss the magnet. The only thing I was unsure of, was which color LED to go with. Since the "specs" indicate both LED's output the same lumens, I figured since all my other lights are "cool", why not try a "warm" one, seems most in this thread chose warm and liked them, so I went with the crowd. I'll be curious to test it's output alongside my other AAA lights, which most have over rated advertised outputs.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 25, 2013)

The DQG AAA doesn't run on li-ions. It does fine on an Eneloop. But many of my other AAA lights run on li-ions and get a significant boost in output from the higher voltage. Tough to compare apples to apples.
I've had the light for sometime now and still like it. Very small, the SS body is tough and the beam/tint are nice.


----------



## mactavish (Aug 2, 2013)

Received my DQG AAA IV "CREE XP-G2 3B NW" Stainless Steel today. The "high" mode is listed as 60 lumens, but compared to my 3 other AAA lights:

Maratac AAA Flashlight Rev2
Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi CA1-T
IiTP A3 EOS Updated

It seems "almost" as bright as the ones above that advertise 96-115 lumens. All I have to measure is a photography light meter, and the DQG in high mode, is only 1/2 stop of light less bright approx. By eye, the DQG seems almost as bright, and the "warm tint" LED IS very nice, glad I listened to other buyers here. This really is the smallest one I own now, and I have not found anything smaller in length available on the market today. And while it is made from stainless steel, being smaller, it's just about the same weight as the Aluminum AAA lights. This will now be my EDC keychain light. I replaced the included "lobster claw" with a much smaller one, and NO chain, keeping the profile and weight as small as possible which was the whole point for a tiny pocket keychain light in my search. 

The thread machining is not perfect, at bit rough in terms of "clean", at least on mine. I felt some roughness when turning the head, so I opened up the light head to find some loose steel shavings on the threads, stuck to them, that I removed with a tiny razor knife, there was some lube already, which I cleaned off with some alcohol, and then lubed with Nyogel. Pretty clean now, if anything, this light has the loosest turning of the head, of all my AAA lights listed above. It can be operated with one hand, BUT, I'll have to make sure it does not "turn on" while in my pocket as the "head" can turn so easily. With an Energizer Lithium (lightest weight AAA bat), the tail magnet does hold to metal surfaces, but just BARELY, and could fall or drop if that surface is shaken or moved, so be careful mounting via magnet, still seems like a better choice then the "glow tail", which for me seems useless. I like it, as it's small, light, and bright!


----------



## jorn (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the newest (neutral) ti version with 10440 support. None of my 10440`s works in this light. The + nipple is too wide on all. So i made a solder blob on the + side on a imr 10440, and it works. 
10 sek burst mode, 210 lumen with a 10440. Can see it dims down a little after 10 sek in hi. But it uses pwm on both modes with a 10440.. so im sticking with a ni-mh. Threads was gritty out of the box, and the lube started to smell when you play with the light. Feels way better after some cleaning, relubing and use. But not up with the expensive custom ti`s in smoothness.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 30, 2013)

^ So not much of an upgrade?


----------



## jorn (Sep 30, 2013)

Not if you dislike pwm as mutch as me 
I like it on a ni-mh, without pwm. This one got better tint than my last ss neutral. And smoother threads. The threads were terrible on the last ss i bought. The head was not threaded straight. Or maby it was cross threaded. The head had a visible angle compared with the body.. nice antiroll feature, but sucked to twist... way worse than the new ti i got.. So overall im happy with it


----------



## mactavish (Sep 30, 2013)

I wish "jorn" the best with it. After my one Titanium light purchase the Aluminati AAA, I really hated the galling on the threads, so while I'm keeping it, it's in the closet. And after reading the "note" on the "CNQuality" site: "Using 10440, brightness will step down from 200 Lumens to 80 lumens after 10 SECONDS. As well as my Pila charger not really supporting charging a 10440 battery, it's not all that attractive to me, safer to carry it with an Energizer Lithium primary, as I do with my stainless steel version AAA. And in that case you lose the only a 10 second brightness, only advantage I can see is a few grams less weight, but again, I'm not a big fan of Titanium threads, perhaps on higher end lights, they are better polished.


----------



## jorn (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes the higher end lights are smooth as silk. And yes, you only loose the 10 sek boost mode. The constant pwm killed my desire for the 10 sec boost in hi mode on a 10440.


----------



## mactavish (Sep 30, 2013)

jorn said:


> Yes the higher end lights are smooth as silk. And yes, you only loose the 10 sek boost mode. The constant pwm killed my desire for the 10 sec boost in hi mode on a 10440.



Thanks for the report, the DQG AAA is the ONLY light I will keychain carry, you just don't notice or feel it, and you can illuminate just about anything you need to see. Like a gun or camera, the BEST one is the one you have on you! Enjoy.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 30, 2013)

The threads on my ss are fine. They came dry, but nano-oil fixed that. The tint on my neutral is a little warm and I'm ok with that. I think I'll skip this upgrade.


----------



## jorn (Oct 1, 2013)

Also noticed that the pill with the driver is not screwed in anymore, but glued or press fitted or something. I cant unscrew it. 
Bummer... i went loco with a blowtorch on the body and i got a nice deep blue ano on it. Well i cant put a blowtorch on the head with the electronics and plastic tir optics inside, so the head must stay with a natural finish...


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 1, 2013)

I wonder how long they've been using glue or press fitting because I can't figure out how to get the driver out of mine.


----------



## jorn (Oct 2, 2013)

I suspect it was when they changed the design fom the dqg III to dqg IV. All the versions with the old look got a threaded pill. 





Really liked the homemade "blowtorch ano"  even got some on the head in the end. I placed the head in a bowl of water to keep the fragile part of the head cool and gave the edge of the head a blast with my stormlighter  was a risk of melting the driver/optic. But it was a risk i was willing to take. Wish i could remove the driver so i could give the head a full blast of heat..


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks cool. I like the fade effect.

Mine is IV so you may be correct that that's when started the glue business.


----------



## jorn (Oct 2, 2013)

The first dqg was a alu version with tight head for off. And loose it to go high, loose it more for lo. Totally different design.
Then the dqg II and III came. I legoed a lot with them. Svapping drivers between my preon p0`s and dqg`s so i had a more powerful p0 mulehead. And a moonlight dqg with wicked runtimes. :thumbup: Just gave my IV away as a b.day gift. (To justyfy buying the newest dqg ti with boost  ). So i never tried to pull the IV apart. But i suspect they changed more than the looks on the IV.
Still a really really nice light. The pill on the older II and III versions usually worked themself loose after some use. And needed to be tightened now and then for flawless mode switching. So the glue?/press fit? is kind of a upgrade from the old versions. (Aslong as you dont want to mod or lego etc)


----------



## yoyoman (Oct 3, 2013)

The first DQG with twist off sounds like the Tain Flute UI. Tighten to off. Loosen to L, keep loosening to H. Great one-handed operation - perhaps the best of all my lights.

I think I may play some more with the IV to get the pill out. The idea of putting into a Preon PO is interesting. And if I mess up the light, I have an excuse to upgrade to the DQG ti.


----------



## jorn (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the driver and the led is mounted from the front and glued.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 21, 2013)

New DQG IV out? I noticed that the neutral LED is a 4A bin rather than a 3A bin. I forget what the 3A bin CCT was but this new one is listed at 4250K.


----------



## jorn (Nov 21, 2013)

Yepp. I think the new ones got better tint. Less yellow.

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 24, 2013)

jorn said:


> Yepp. I think the new ones got better tint. Less yellow.


I really liked the 5A. I was disappointed when they went to the 3A. What I just noticed is that there is a 7A! I have to get one of those!


----------

